# £395 Bentley .....



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

An innovative design that can transform from stroller to tricycle to suit children of all ages from 12 months and above - adaptable and highly functional, it supports six different stages in your toddler's development
Proudly sports the iconic Bentley wings logo and draws inspiration from the design of Bentley cars
Fun, secure and stylish, the trike includes 12 different high-tech safety and functionality features
Four brilliant colours available to match the paint choices available in Bentley Motors' model line-up
Available to browse and purchase here: https://shop.bentleymotors.com/products/6-in-1-trike
(Crewe, 9 March 2021) Parents are often left wondering why their most practical baby accessories can't be stylish too. The answer comes in the form of the Bentley Trike, which combines elegance with functionality through a highly adaptable design that transforms throughout a child's early years. Bentley design elements render the product unique and exciting, both to fans of the brand and those looking for something unique. Favourite exterior paint colours from the real Bentley Motors palette can be chosen, so you can match your car to your trike. Little ones and parents alike will be excited both for the big adventures, as well as for their regular walks and school-runs. 








Babies from 12 months and up can sit in parent-controlled mode with the seat switching from rear to forward facing at a touch of a button. As an infant continues to grow, footrests can be adjusted and eventually removed to make space for use of the pedals. Once toddlers can pedal by themselves, the push-bar can be discarded to allow freedom, while safety guards remain in place. Older toddlers can give pedalling a go without back support and harness, allowing their confidence to grow and grow in tricycle mode. 








A luxurious aesthetic option for parents looking to keep their child safe and comfortable, while giving them room to learn over the course of their early years. The available trike colours mimic genuine paint colours from the array of exterior paint options available to customers of Bentley cars.








Lead by example: Bentley design inspiration

Bentley Motors has a passion for exquisite design and has made it a lifelong mission to bring this to each and every product and aspect of the brand. The design of the Bentley Trike mimics aspects of the Bentley Motors model line-up. The Bentley Trike wheels are inspired by the distinctive wheels on Bentley's most iconic cars.

The iconic Bentley 'B' adorns the centre cap of each wheel, the Bentley wings logo takes prominent position in the centre below the handlebars, and the 'BENTLEY' name is painted across the frame of each stroller-tricycle.

An array of colours and contrast stitching options are available to customers of the tricycle that mirror some of those on offer to customers of Bentley cars. Choices include: Dragon Red with grey seat and red stitch, Spruce (green) with green seat and brown stitch, Onyx (black) with black seat and white stitch, White Satin with brown seat and white stitch, and Sequin Blue with grey seat and blue stitch. Each main shade is carefully colour-matched to Bentley exterior paints and named after some favourites within the range - to delight both adults and children, each for different reasons! The coloured seats with carefully chosen contrast stitching mirror the attention to detail found within the interior cabin of a Bentley car.

Transforming over time

The adaptable design of the Bentley Trike is planned to suit six stages throughout the years of early development from baby to small child. The product will be one that parents treasure forever, while children are excited to progress to the final stages of free pedalling, in preparation for learning to ride a bike. Parents can relax knowing their child is safe, enjoying and learning at each stage.

Stage 1 (suitable for babies aged 12 months up):

Seat can be rotated 180 degres. This function, combined with the additional footrests is perfect for first use as a stroller for infants.
Stage 2:

The back support can be adjusted to two different angles. Parents have total control with the adjustable and removable push-handle.
Stage 3 (suitable for toddlers aged 18 months and up):

The additional footrests can now be removed. The extra-large canopy has two positions and is made of a 50 UPF waterproof fabric to keep wind, rain and harmful sun away from children.
Stage 4:

At this stage, parents can fold and unfold the basic footrests if needed, as well as removing the canopy when desired.
Stage 5 (suitable for toddlers aged 24 months and up):

The push-handle, footrests and safety guard can be removed to allow children to pedal by themselves whilst still safely fastened in.
Stage 6 (suitable for children aged 36 months and up):

The back support and safety belts can be removed completely to allow children to fully pedal by themselves.
Safety and functionality

12 unique features define the Bentley Trike, which is by far the most sophisticated stroller-tricycle on the market.

Freewheel function - for safe parental control
Foldable canopy - for all weather conditions
Detachable safety guard - for comfort and security
Free handlebar function - for total parental control
Rotating ergonomic seat - for visibility as required
Air wheels - to enable a smooth and comfortable experience
Anti-slip pedals - to prevent accidents
Additional footrests - for the smallest passengers
Wheel fenders - to protect from dirt and dust
Rear brake - for safe stops
Adjustable back support - for different seating positions
5-point seat belt - for extra security
Retailers

The Bentley Trike is now available to buy via The Bentley Collection, and Bentley Retailers

Bentley Trike - RRP £395


----------



## The happy goat (Jun 26, 2019)

If you own a Bentley and have the cash why not? Me, I wouldn’t buy it even if i did have the cash as anyone with children will know they grow way to quickly and it would be £395 wasted.


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

Is this an emissions ruse?!


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

V12 or v8? 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## ridders66 (May 24, 2019)

My boss had a Continental GT a couple of years back. He considered a Bentley Childs seat, stitched in the same matching diamond stitched leather as the interior. From recollection it was around the £3000 mark.


----------

